# Highlines when Camping



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

Here's a highline video that doesn’t suck

I get a lot of questions about how to set up a highline when camping with your horse. Whether you camp in the backcountry or from the trailhead knowing how to create a safe highline can make or break your trip. I’ve seen a lot of hinky setups and a few nasty wrecks that occurred from a poorly rigged highline. The method shown has worked quite well for me and certainly reflects my hesitation to use single purpose gadgets. Beyond tree savers, rope, and a couple of carabineers you really don’t need anything else except a tad bit of practice at home to camp safely and securely with your horse or mule. 

The very first highline video we ever made has been viewed over 10 thousand times but I’ve never liked the soundtrack and thought parts could be better. That being said you’ll have to be the judge of that. Click here & Enjoy.


----------



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

Very good info! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

I haven't watched the video yet as I am on my phone, but I have a quick question. I am a solo trail rider, so to save weight I heard that instead of tree savers you can take dead sticks and lay them vertically against the tree to disperse weight and not damage the bark, thoughts on that? We've high lined before near the trailer, so we were able to use old cinches. But, like I said I am a solo trail rider and want to start doing overnighters by myself and so saving weight is a big issue for me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

Thank you very much!

AHQA - I've tried the stick method of distributing the pressure and haven't found that it works that well in practice. Trying to hold the sticks up while tightening the rope is a hassle. 
When I camp off of my riding riding stock I use other methods to save weight. Namely, I use what is called "mule tape" instead of my standard 3/8 rope. The mule tape packs small and is very very light. You can read more about how I go about camping off of my pack stock in this feature article I wrote for last month's Trail Blazer Magazine.

Hope this helps.


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

That is an awesome video, thanks for sharing and taking the time to make it!

I didn't try to picture it in my head before, lol! Without help it might be nearly impossible to tie sticks underneath the rope. 
I forgot that you were the author of the article you just linked me to, I've got it printed out sitting on my desk this very minute.  I'm okay in the rope department, I found some awesome sailing rope that I use instead. It's called Samson Dyneema-Blue. It's super light, wear resistant and doesn't hold water. 40 feet of rope is only 6oz, with a 5400lb breaking strength! I feel silly tying her to a 3/16" rope, but it shouldn't be an issue as long as the line is set up correctly.

Were would one find those forest service tree savers?


----------



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm glad you like it. 

I love Dyneema! I use it for my hammocks when we're camping. Excellent stuff. 

I got mine from Chris Tornow in Arlington, WA. Her web site is Chris Tornow Custom Saddles: Specialized Equipment for the Backcountry Horseman.. If you should contact her feel free to tell her you got the info from me


----------

